# Couple gills and a perch



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

i finished this little group today. I am pleased with how they turned out.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice. I'm having a bluegill and a perch mounted that I caught through the ice this year.


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks! I wish I could get the colors to show on my photos. All the lighter areas are iridescent colors and they just dont show well on photos


----------

